# Mopping the deck



## MNicolai (Apr 14, 2010)

How often would you guys sweep and mop the stage floor when the cast (of students, 43 total to be exact) is expected to be bare foot during rehearsals & performances?

Also, for which reasons would you sweep and mop that often?


----------



## JudyJoe (Apr 14, 2010)

As a stage manager, I would have the floor swept & mopped before each rehearsal or performance. Plus I'd also ask that those (crew, director, etc) who don't need to be on the deck don't walk across the deck and to wear "inside" shoes if possible.

Reason for before each rehearsal/performance is to ensure the stage is clean & clear of any debris that may have occurred between rehearsals/perfs (i.e carp or lighting work onstage). 

Good luck!
Judy


----------



## BrockTucker (Apr 14, 2010)

No one goes barefoot on my stage, ever.

With that being said, when actors/performers have to be barefoot we sweep, dry-mop and then wet mob immediately before each performance/rehearsal. Even with all that everyone gets a speech about how walking around barefoot on-stage is bad idea and if they get a screw through their foot they can blame the director.

For context my SL wing is also our shop, so there's likely to be nasties on the deck. If you stage doesn't double as a construction site such extreme measures might not be necessary.


----------



## Footer (Apr 14, 2010)

Before every show, no matter what the show is, the deck should be swept and mopped. If necessary, the deck can be swept at intermission as well.


----------



## Eboy87 (Apr 14, 2010)

Agreed with Footer. That's how we do it.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 14, 2010)

we sweep before every performance, we have never mopped our stage, we may clean an area if it gets sticky from a prop but since we paint before every show we don't tend to mop.


----------



## Reynolds (Apr 15, 2010)

At my school, we usually do not mop the stage before shows, partly because our director is using the stage right up until hot set, partly because we sweep every day after our stagecraft class is done.

We rarely have anyone barefoot onstage, but whenever we do, they are required to come backstage with, at bare minimum, a pair of sturdy-soled shoes that come off just before they enter and must be put back on as soon as they are back in the wings.


We've also picked up a magnetized strip on wheels that we hit the stage and wings with before every show and rehearsal, picks up screws and any stray metal slivers really well.

If all 43 are barefoot for the length of the show, you may want to consider some kind of carpet or other floor covering for the wings instead of trying to keep track of 43 pairs of slippers, especially if the stage doubles as a shop.


----------



## Drmafreek (Apr 16, 2010)

A lot of these answers seem reasonable, so I'm just tossing out my experience cause it's early and my students aren't here.

First and foremost no one walks barefoot on our stage during the rehearsal process until close to tech weekend. In fact, I require the students to wear close toed shoes during rehearsals as well. This is for their protection. I work in an academic setting, and although I attempt to instill in the students a professional atmosphere, some of those students don't quite listen. So, they may pick up a prop that isn't theirs and drop it, directly on their foot. I know, I know, sounds bizarre, but I've seen it happen. Feet are delicate things, as I know because apparently I enjoy stubbing my toes. So the more protection I can give them, the better. 

In regards to sweeping and mopping, I have my crew to a sweep and mop before every dress, tech and performance. This is even more important for our dance shows. For our theatre shows, we almost always paint the floor, so as a designer, I want it looking spiffy.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 16, 2010)

It is indeed industry standard for a sweep & mop to be completed before each individual performance or on-stage rehearsal. In my opinion rehearsal halls should be done before rehearsals as well.

I often have a policy of:
- a sweep after any on-stage work is done.
- sweep & mop before any individual performance or on-stage rehearsal
- sweet & mop AFTER any performance or on-stage rehearsal that involves nasty things like confetti or goo.
- Sweep *x2* & mop *x2* before a Q2Q or Tech or Dress Rehearsal (help get as much nasty off the deck as possible before actors hit the deck. As this is when the most mess is usually already on the deck).
- Sweep & mop after any work on the deck, before/after actors start using the deck. (plus the one before the next rehearsal).
- Sweep & mop before resuming rehearsal after a long break.
- No bare feet or stocking feet on the deck unless cleared by SM directly beforehand
- No bare feet or stocking feet on the deck or backstage unless required by the show, with a strong emphasis on closed-toe shoes.
- No bare feet EVER backstage! Some form of footwear must be waiting in the wings for when the performer goes offstage if barefoot.

This is for:
- Actor's safety, screws, splinters, staples or bits of glass could be anywhere
- Actor's safety, dust, sawdust & dirt makes for a very Slippery deck.
- Peace of mind, if they are wearing footwear they are less likely to be hurt, and if they happen to pop off their shoes for a moment they will not be hurt.
- Makes the deck look good, as dirt has a VERY SCARY way of building up on the stage-deck quicker than lightning strikes!
- Shows performers, etc that you CARE!
- A good excuse to keep people off the deck for a little peace-and-quiet before the house opens, etc. 

I usually feel that pre-show or rehearsal cleaning of the deck is the Stage Manager's responsibility. Does not matter if the SM or ASM does it themselves, but it's their job to make sure it's done at the correct time, correctly. After work done on the deck, I feel it's the person in charge of the work done that should make sure it's cleaned.

In Canada the CTA (Canadian Theatre Agreement, between PACT and Canadian Actors Equity) has this to say:

From *24:06(b)* Artists shall not be required to rehearse or perform on a surface which is *unsafe*...


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you for your responses, everyone. I had a student SM tell-me-off in a rehearsal the other day, refusing to mop the stage before the rehearsals and stating it was unnecessary. That person then proceeded to compromise and agree to have it done, but that they would be certain to tell the crew members that their hatred for mopping should be directed towards me.


----------



## cprted (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm in a roadhouse, so it's a different type of situation, but our deck is swept and mopped at the end of every rental day. It is considered part of the restoration of the theatre and the rental clock doesn't stop ticking until it is done.


----------



## MarshallPope (Apr 17, 2010)

We usually just dry-mop our stage before shows. We don't have many full theatrical shows, with much more in the way of concerts and chapel services and the like. For the current musical, though, we dry-mop and then wet-mop before each dress rehearsal and performance. As for shoes, we suggest that performers wear shoes at all times. If they don't want to, we suggest that they wear socks, but they are free to do what they want, with the knowledge that whatever happens is on their heads. (feet?) As for me personally, I almost always wear shoes when on stage/backstage. I have taken them off for an onstage band rehearsal once (I am also a percussionist) when my shoes were hurting, and I have had to take them off once when I had to very quickly and quietly run across the stage once during a a blackout to pick up a couple of props that were left behind. It probably wasn't the best decision, but it needed to be done.


----------



## JGO (Nov 21, 2013)

I work at a private K-12 where we have all kinds of activity during the day with little kids' assemblies, assembly rehearsals, band rehearsals, and the like. We have a very large custodial and maintenance staff who come in to dry and wet mop before each rehearsal and performance. I have worked in other theaters before where I've had to do it, so I totally know what a blessing it is to have someone else take care of it. I also stress the importance of this service since our shop is only about 380 square feet and not even a full 8' ceiling and we have to do ALL of our building on the stage with only 3-5 days to completely load in, light and paint. We kick up quite a lot of dust.

That said, I do have a question to hear some opinions on:

The custodians always use a strong industrial cleaner when they mop our deck. That makes the spike tape pull up and it becomes impossible to paint the stage afterwards because paint won't want to stick to the floor. I've said we just need to use water and no soap, but one argument came back that when dancers sweat and trumpeters empty their spit valves we need to mop with something that will kill those things. Wouldn't that bacteria just die on a clean, dry surface? Thoughts?


----------



## Footer (Nov 21, 2013)

JGO said:


> I work at a private K-12 where we have all kinds of activity during the day with little kids' assemblies, assembly rehearsals, band rehearsals, and the like. We have a very large custodial and maintenance staff who come in to dry and wet mop before each rehearsal and performance. I have worked in other theaters before where I've had to do it, so I totally know what a blessing it is to have someone else take care of it. I also stress the importance of this service since our shop is only about 380 square feet and not even a full 8' ceiling and we have to do ALL of our building on the stage with only 3-5 days to completely load in, light and paint. We kick up quite a lot of dust.
> 
> That said, I do have a question to hear some opinions on:
> 
> The custodians always use a strong industrial cleaner when they mop our deck. That makes the spike tape pull up and it becomes impossible to paint the stage afterwards because paint won't want to stick to the floor. I've said we just need to use water and no soap, but one argument came back that when dancers sweat and trumpeters empty their spit valves we need to mop with something that will kill those things. Wouldn't that bacteria just die on a clean, dry surface? Thoughts?



Clean, plain water. Never had an issue. Had an animal circus in a few times, after that I just use vinegar and water. For dance, we will sometimes bust out a bottle of rubbing alcohol and go at it that way. Otherwise... just plain water.


----------



## JGO (Nov 22, 2013)

The custodians have claimed that they've stopped, but they have been using the same mop that they use everywhere else. I think we need to use a unique mop and bucket so that we don't get the residual.


----------



## Floobydust (Nov 22, 2013)

Invest in your own mop, your own bucket and mop squeezer. Use it whenever you have a few minutes to keep a clean stage.


----------

